# Kuwait and the Camel Crew



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys.

Sorry if this is a daft question with an obvious answer, or it has already been discussed elsewhere on the board - I did a search but nowt turned up - but what's the deal on the monsters coming out of Kuwait?

Ramy, Roelly, DeAsha are all products of Oxygen gym and the effective environment it has to make anyone who trains there massive. Even other BBs like Martinez and DeLarosa are flocking there to get the same treatment.

What's going on? I've read accounts that the gear available locally is super-effective, the trainers are getting creative with peptides or there's just something in the frickin' water. Wondering if anyone else has a better, more accurate idea what is behind the huge gains guys are making out there. Yes, I appreciate it's the training and diet yadda yadda, but guys are going there for only weeks at a time and making more gains than they did in months back home.

Cheers.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sponsored for food / gym / accommodation / gear

Gear is legal and they will have access to anything they could need

Nothing to do but train, eat and sleep


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Possible myostatin inhibitors? Who knows


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Peasnall said:


> Possible myostatin inhibitors? Who knows


 This,.

I think they have found a way to turn the myostation hormone on and off (they could turn it on before but not off)

Look at Rolly, went out there, doubled in size and lost his gut!

Its not as though middle eastern men are known for their crazy genetics either is it yet they are producing some of the best now


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> This,.
> 
> I think they have found a way to turn the myostation hormone on and off (they could turn it on before but not off)
> 
> ...


 With the amount of money they have out there in sure they have found a way. As you say just take a look at roelly.

Just take a look at oxygen gyms Instagram account. Some freaks coming out of that gym.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

CellTech sprinkled on their cornflakes every morning.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

All free gear you can handle 

And all the goats you can shag :thumb


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

To be honest the gear is kuwait is overpriced and not the best. So it's not the gear.

There is good basic stuff but when it comes to more interesting compounds like primobolan and anavar. It's all fake.

There is decent Korean GH


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

It's more this.

Everything is paid for and the gym is good.

But they are trading it for a very introverted and confused society and lower quality of food.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

I asked Bader boodai, he say he feeds them Anabolic Chicken.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Sponsored for food / gym / accommodation / gear
> 
> Gear is legal and they will have access to anything they could need
> 
> Nothing to do but train, eat and sleep


 This and some igf Nathan apparently takes his gear from the U.K.


----------

